

Google closure - How not to write Javascript - antonios
http://www.sitepoint.com/google-closure-how-not-to-write-javascript/

======
bgrohman
This article is from 2009. I wonder if Google has updated any of this code.

~~~
lttlrck
If they haven't, I wonder what that means for this article...

